# Sun visor next to useless



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi, I have had an A class Hymer since Oct. and am generally very pleased with it. It seems very well designed, I do have one niggle though.

The driving sun visors, fitted to the underside of the bed are much too short and seem to be designed for people of 6ft 6in and up. I am a reasonable height (5ft 11) but even when fully extended it fails to give me any relief when driving into the sun. How do others manage? Are there “extensions” you can have? Have you made your own?

Dick


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

All of my Hymers(A-class) have had the visors on extension brackets. My wife is the same height as yourself and these visors work for her,the extensions are part of the build.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

The best sun visor, always in the right place, we have one each for our A-class. Multi-purpose sun visor 8)


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> Hi, I have had an A class Hymer since Oct. and am generally very pleased with it. It seems very well designed, I do have one niggle though.
> 
> The driving sun visors, fitted to the underside of the bed are much too short and seem to be designed for people of 6ft 6in and up. I am a reasonable height (5ft 11) but even when fully extended it fails to give me any relief when driving into the sun. How do others manage? Are there "extensions" you can have? Have you made your own?
> 
> Dick


Rita and I are only 5ft 6in, and our visors are great, as they swing down on a black rectangular shaped extension bracket.

Perhaps the visors have changed in design over the years.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
2"x"pairs,of good sunglasses,then wherever the sun is coming from you are covered,also,protects the eyes.
Gearjammer


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Dick, mine are the same as the others. The sun visor swings down on an black extension frame. Have a look up under the visor. If there's a black rectangular frame about the thickness of a pencil holding up the visor this should swing down too.

D.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

did help when I raised the seat. I do like to sit low though.

Dick


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> did help when I raised the seat. I do like to sit low though.
> 
> Dick


 :lol:

Jock.


----------

